# Blutsegelwrackteile - Woher nehmen,



## Melal (21. Oktober 2008)

Huhu!

Ich habe da mit einem Achievement ein Problem. Ich finde die Blutsegelwrackteile nicht.

Jetzt wird jeder Sagen: Ist doch klar... im Schlingendorntal bei den Blutsegelbukkanieren... aber es sind dort keine Blutsegelwrackteile an der gesamten Küste zu finden.

Hat die schon mal einer von euch geangelt? Gibt es alternative Regionen, wo ihr Blutsegelwrackteile geangelt habt?


----------



## b1ubb (21. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=70991

1 Google treffer:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Bl...Suche&meta=


----------



## Melal (21. Oktober 2008)

Danke dir...

Ich hatte in dem Register "Allgemeines" die SuFu angestrengt und nicht im Register "Berufe"


----------



## sLuG (21. Oktober 2008)

Melal schrieb:


> Huhu!
> 
> Ich habe da mit einem Achievement ein Problem. Ich finde die Blutsegelwrackteile nicht.
> 
> ...




Die suche ich auch noch :/ hab die bisher noch nich entdeckt. 

der Rest findet sich in folgenden Regionen

Treibende Wrackteile - Feralas
Treibholzwrackteile - Schlingendorntal (Nordwestküste)
Treibgut der Dampfpumpe - Zangamarschen
Schiffswrackteile - Am Steg in Süderstade
Blutsegelwrackteile - ?

Gruß Slagg (aka sLuG) Ysera - DE - PvE


----------



## Kokoros (21. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch ma ne Frage aber die passt hier so schön rein Was is das fürn Schiff in der Bucht im Südöstlichen Teil vom Arathihochland da is acuh n Schiff war aber bid jetz zu faul zum hinlaufen`?


----------



## talsimir (21. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=70991
> 
> 1 Google treffer:
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Bl...Suche&meta=



Haha der 1. Google Treffer ist der Thread hier man sehr schlau -.-...


----------



## Scred (21. Oktober 2008)

und deine antwort is auch sehr schlau (meine auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## BleaKill (21. Oktober 2008)

und meine auch xD


----------



## Monyesak (21. Oktober 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Haha der 1. Google Treffer ist der Thread hier man sehr schlau -.-...



hat er sich selfowned


----------



## enc (21. Oktober 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> hat er sich selfowned



Macht er das nicht ständig?


----------



## b1ubb (21. Oktober 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> hat er sich selfowned



ihr nasen.

bevor dieser thread von google erkannt wurde, war der 3te treffer platz 1.

Aber da ihr leider von synchronisation von HP Seiten 0 ahnung habt, schreibt ihr einfach mal blödsinn in den thread 
damit er mal wieder ein b1ubb flame thread wird.

GZ


----------



## Mcmacc (21. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ihr nasen.
> 
> bevor dieser thread von google erkannt wurde, war der 3te treffer platz 1.
> 
> ...



richtig


----------



## karnikel (21. Oktober 2008)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Hab auch ma ne Frage aber die passt hier so schön rein Was is das fürn Schiff in der Bucht im Südöstlichen Teil vom Arathihochland da is acuh n Schiff war aber bid jetz zu faul zum hinlaufen`?




da gibts ein paar quests von den "Schwarzmeerräubern" glaub ich, so im level-bereich 40


----------



## Monyesak (21. Oktober 2008)

patient


----------



## Gortona (8. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand die Blutsegelwrackteile kürzlich mal angeln können? Ich find die irgendwie nicht mehr. Ich habe alle anderen Schrott-ladungen innerhalb ca. einer halben Stunde gefunden. Die Blutsegelwrackteile hab ich jetzt an drei Abenden jeweils 2-3 Stunden lang die ganze Küste vom Schlingendornental entlang gesucht. Leider ohne Erfolg. Dafür find ich dort über "volgesogene Wrackteile", die vorher irgendwie nie da waren. 

Gibts alternative Orte? Die Angaben im Web sind irgendwie alle veraltet. 

Kann wer bitte besätitgen, dass die in MOP (5.1) immernoch im Schlingendorental zu finden sind?
[font=arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica] [/font]

[font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]
[/font]


----------



## Gortona (18. Dezember 2012)

/push


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Dezember 2012)

"Blutsegelwrackteile gibt es nur in den von Blutsegelpiraten köntrollierten Gebieten, also im Süden oder am Truppenlager. Sollte da nix sein, *angel die Fischspots weg und warte auf respawn*."

Kommentar in der buffed-Datenbank, angeklickt bequem in b1ubbs Link. In dem Fall einfach mal weniger flamen und mehr Augen auf. Ist allerdings von vor der Cata-Überarbeitung der alten Welt. Einfach mal testen.


----------



## Gortona (20. Dezember 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> "Blutsegelwrackteile gibt es nur in den von Blutsegelpiraten köntrollierten Gebieten, also im Süden oder am Truppenlager. Sollte da nix sein, *angel die Fischspots weg und warte auf respawn*."
> 
> Kommentar in der buffed-Datenbank, angeklickt bequem in b1ubbs Link. In dem Fall einfach mal weniger flamen und mehr Augen auf. Ist allerdings von vor der Cata-Überarbeitung der alten Welt. Einfach mal testen.



Naja, ich würd mich wohl kaum hier anmelden und hier schreiben, wenn ich Deine Tipps nicht schon berücksichtigt hätte und das Web nach vorne und hinten (auch englisch) durchsucht hätte. Und wenn Du meinen Beitrag liest, wirst Du feststellen, dass ich genau das schon gemacht habe und zwar über mehrere Stunden hinweg... Fishspots weggeangelt und auf Respawn gewartet (am richtigen Ort). 

Und ich hab eigentlich in meinem Post auch nach ERFAHRUNGSWERTEN in Patch 5.1 gefragt, irgendjemand muss doch auch jetzt noch versucht haben den Erfolg zu bekommen. Im übrigen: In der Buffed-Datenbank hab ich die gleiche Frage hinterlegt und da hat sich jemand gemeldet, der das gleiche Problem wie ich hatte. 

Ist das ganze vielleicht ein Phasing-Problem?


----------



## dandolor (20. Dezember 2012)

Gortona schrieb:


> Naja, ich würd mich wohl kaum hier anmelden und hier schreiben, wenn ich Deine Tipps nicht schon berücksichtigt hätte und das Web nach vorne und hinten (auch englisch) durchsucht hätte. Und wenn Du meinen Beitrag liest, wirst Du feststellen, dass ich genau das schon gemacht habe und zwar über mehrere Stunden hinweg... Fishspots weggeangelt und auf Respawn gewartet (am richtigen Ort).
> 
> Und ich hab eigentlich in meinem Post auch nach ERFAHRUNGSWERTEN in Patch 5.1 gefragt, irgendjemand muss doch auch jetzt noch versucht haben den Erfolg zu bekommen. Im übrigen: In der Buffed-Datenbank hab ich die gleiche Frage hinterlegt und da hat sich jemand gemeldet, der das gleiche Problem wie ich hatte.
> 
> Ist das ganze vielleicht ein Phasing-Problem?



könnte sein das es was mit Phasing zu tun hat. kannst dich ja mal komplett durchs südliche Schlingendorttal questen


----------

